# Can’t get MOT ?



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Coronavirus financial help and rights - can't get to your MOT? You need to register your car as 'off the road'. Here's what you need to know

From MSE


News. MOT temporary exemption. 

All MOT's due after 30 March, will get an automatic 6mth extension. So no need to go to test centre. 

There is still a need to keep it safe and roadworthy though.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's twice you've posted that and I still don't know what I need to know. :lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I bet many people with carry on driving by saying it’s not my fault the testing station is closed or jam packed.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I’m still testing cars,I will stay open till the government says otherwise.

Andy.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Taken from Autotrader:

What if my car needs an MoT or service while I’m self-isolating or social distancing?
Again, if you’re self-isolating because you, or any member of your household, are showing symptoms of coronavirus then you have to stay indoors. Please read the NHS guidelines for full advice.

If aren’t showing any symptoms, but want to distance yourself or are worried, you have a couple of options.

You can get a test booked up to a month early and preserve the existing renewal date. You can also have it done earlier but that brings the renewal date forwards to a year from the point it is tested. For peace of mind that may be worth doing, though.

If your MoT has expired you’re committing an offence having it on the public road, even if it’s parked up and you’re not using it.

You could, of course, ask a suitably insured friend or family member to take your car for its MoT on your behalf if you’re socially distancing, and ask them to wipe all surfaces and touchpoints down with suitable disinfectant afterwards. Do not do this if you are self-isolating as you have to avoid seeing people.

If you have off-street parking or a garage in which to keep it, you can let the MoT expire and then arrange a retest for when you know you’ll be getting back on the road. You can then – and ONLY then – drive a car with an expired MoT to a pre-arranged test at a nearby garage.

Manufacturer service intervals are obviously important too but not a legal requirement.

For newer cars some dealers may be willing to collect from you and then deliver it back once the service has been done. Or, if you’re not using it anyway, you could just wait on the basis you won’t be adding any wear and tear in the meantime.

Just check the small print of any service contracts, warranty conditions or similar to make sure there are no obligations to have the service by a certain date and call the dealer or manufacturer if you’re uncertain.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Also taken from another reliable website:

My MOT is due but I’m self-isolating, what are my options?
As it stands, no special provisions are being made by the DVSA to exempt vehicles due MOTs for those self-isolating, meaning arrangements will need to be made to have the vehicle tested if you wish to keep it on the road.

This could mean insuring a driver you trust on the vehicle and asking them to arrange taking it to and from the test centre. It may also be possible for the centre to organise delivery and collection, so we’d recommend putting the call in.

If the vehicle is parked off the street and on private property, it’s advised by the DVSA to declare the vehicle off the road (SORN). This means tax will not need to be paid on the vehicle, nor it will it require an MOT. That said, it legally cannot be used on public roads when declared SORN — which you should keep in mind if your vehicle is street parked.

If it’s possible to SORN the vehicle and store it legally, it may be worth taking this option and arranging an MOT for after your isolation period.

Will I be penalised if my vehicle doesn’t have a valid MOT while I’m self-isolating?
As no provisions for MOT exemptions have been made as of yet, failing to MOT a vehicle will leave you at risk of a fine of up to £1,000 if it is not declared off the road, or is caught driving on public roads without.

If MOT centres are ordered to shut and my vehicle’s certificate expires, what can I do?
The DVSA currently has “no provisions” for centres that may be advised or forced to close pending further government communications on the coronavirus pandemic, but says the situation is “constantly under review”.

If your vehicle is due an MOT soon and you are able to arrange for it to be taken/to from the centre or are still able yourself, we’d recommend doing that as soon as possible. This will help in case MOT centres are advised or ordered to close in the future.

It’s worth noting that your vehicle can be put through an MOT test up to one calendar month prior to its existing certificate expiring.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

lots of cars going to get seized i hope and i HOPE it is all the brain dead hoarders who get it first


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I think it worth noting that when you SORN any full months of tax is refunded.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Given that the government has clearly stated no one should be making unnecessary journeys if my car was sat on my drive with no MOT right now it wouldn't be the end of the world.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Tyrefitter said:


> I'm still testing cars,I will stay open till the government says otherwise.
> 
> Andy.


Same here, we are booked up solid until the first week in April, we have heard some people are trying to get their cars booked in months before it's due, if they try that with us we won't book them in, just giving priority to those are due within the month.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

ollienoclue said:


> Given that the government has clearly stated no one should be making unnecessary journeys if my car was sat on my drive with no MOT right now it wouldn't be the end of the world.


I'm guessing that's public transport. I can't see a Sunday drive on your own being a issue unless I'm missing something .


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

If Boris has any sense he would just make it valid 15 months in the interim with some common sense t and C attached


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

packard said:


> If Boris has any sense he would just make it valid 15 months in the interim with some common sense t and C attached


To be honest, I think Government ministers time is better spent on dealing with rather more fundamental issues at the moment, cars and MOT is not what most would consider to be a high priority


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

andy665 said:


> To be honest, I think Government ministers time is better spent on dealing with rather more fundamental issues at the moment, cars and MOT is not what most would consider to be a high priority


Minister

"Hmm we have a problem with our hospitals about to be swamped by people with critical pneumonia, but must get this MOT problem solved first."


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

andy665 said:


> To be honest, I think Government ministers time is better spent on dealing with rather more fundamental issues at the moment, cars and MOT is not what most would consider to be a high priority


hang on,,, you mean a mp with common sense ?? thats rarer than a 12 pack of bog roll......


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

packard said:


> If Boris has any sense he would just make it valid 15 months in the interim with some common sense t and C attached


Bad idea when you see some cars, silly things like drop links I can understand but there are a number of cars that should not be on the road with no brakes and wires hanging out of tyres.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

News. MOT temporary exemption. 

All MOT's due after 30 March, will get an automatic 6mth extension. So no need to go to test centre. 

There is still a need to keep it safe and roadworthy though.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Sensible common sense approach by the gov. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Mines due in April, I wont wait the full 6 months though.

Once things are back to normal service, I'll get it booked in and done.
That said I've only done 1100 miles in it since the last MOT


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> News. MOT temporary exemption. All MOT's due after 30 March, will get an automatic 6mth extension.


But if it expires before the end of the month you need to get the MOT done or SORN.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

andy__d said:


> hang on,,, you mean a mp with common sense ?? thats rarer than a 12 pack of bog roll......


No it's not. I've got thousands all over the house...


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Exotica said:


> News. MOT temporary exemption.
> 
> All MOT's due after 30 March, will get an automatic 6mth extension. So no need to go to test centre.
> 
> There is still a need to keep it safe and roadworthy though.


thats Good news for those that DO maintain there cars
and Bloody bad news for those that do maintain there cars,, an extra 6months before the morons with defective brakes/tyres get made to fix the car...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If you get your MOT done now you lose your anniversary. 

If you book early thinking you're getting a 13 month MOT you'll only get 12 months from that day. 

I only lost a few days, but worth noting if you've made plans.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

What about a vehicle that its MOT expired and was SORN’ed before the Coronavirus lockdown; that’s been repaired now and requires a MOT ?


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Demented said:


> What about a vehicle that its MOT expired and was SORN'ed before the Coronavirus lockdown; that's been repaired now and requires a MOT ?


You need to get one done ...... plenty garages around still offering them


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

If plenty garages around still doing MOT Test, why are MOT Test being deferred for 6 months?

Can Road Tax (VED) be renewed/bought, either monthly or otherwise, for a vehicle with an expired MOT due to the deferral ?

Other than my car being SORN’ed prior to lockdown, what‘s the difference between my car with an expired MOT and a vehicle with a deferred MOT; they both have expired MOT’s ?


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Demented said:


> If plenty garages around still doing MOT Test, why are MOT Test being deferred for 6 months?
> 
> Can Road Tax (VED) be renewed/bought, either monthly or otherwise, for a vehicle with an expired MOT due to the deferral ?
> 
> Other than my car being SORN'ed prior to lockdown, what's the difference between my car with an expired MOT and a vehicle with a deferred MOT; they both have expired MOT's ?


An answer to my own question.

As my car's MOT expired before the 29th March 2020; the 6 Months Deferral doesn't apply and like Simonrev stated....... I need to get one done.

According to www.gov.uk:

MOT centres and garages are allowed to stay open. 
You can use any open MOT centre.

You should only get your vehicle's MOT done if you need to use it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Demented said:


> An answer to my own question.
> 
> As my car's MOT expired before the 29th March 2020; the 6 Months Deferral doesn't apply and like Simonrev stated....... I need to get one done.
> 
> ...


If you need the usage if your car you're out and about.

Practicing social distancing when shopping or working is like getting an MOT done. You don't need close contact.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Kerr said:


> If you need the usage of your car you're out and about.
> 
> Practicing social distancing when shopping or working is like getting an MOT done. You don't need close contact.


What are you getting at ?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The MOT on my car is due in early May so I checked on the gov website. The date will be amended around 3 days before the MOT is due.

Now it is online taxing a car is easy because if the MOT is a date in the future it means it is current.

My bike will need its first MOT this year again in early May so that date has also not been amended.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Demented said:


> What are you getting at ?


If you need to use the car get it tested. If it's going to remain off the road then you can leave it.

It's not that difficult to get an MOT. Garages are open and they aren't that busy.

The difference is that cars after the cutoff date have officially been given a 6 month period of grace. They can't be penalised for not having an MOT if their car is roadworthy.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Kerr said:


> If you need to use the car get it tested. If it's going to remain off the road then you can leave it.
> 
> It's not that difficult to get an MOT. Garages are open and they aren't that busy.
> 
> The difference is that cars after the cutoff date have officially been given a 6 month period of grace. They can't be penalised for not having an MOT if their car is roadworthy.


Thanks ....... but didn't I already explain this within "an answer to my own question" ?


----------

